# Affordable custom made guitars in canada?



## nickname009 (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe this is my first post, but I've been on these boards for a while. I'm wondering if anybody knows of any custom guitar luthiers within Canada that are......rather.....affordable?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Electric, acoustic, or classical?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't think affordable and custom can be used in the same sentence, unless the sentence is: "Custom guitars are not affordable, unless you save your pennies for 27 years!"

Hah, they're not Canadian but they ship to Canada, will run you quite a bit of cash, check out Ran Guitars... takes about 6-9 months for it to get built and shipped from what I've read. Quality shit!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Carvin. american, but you'll be paying under a grand for a USA-made strat, to your specs, compared to whatever fender charges for a new strat.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Carvin are the most affordable custom guitars on the planet. Their level of customization is limited to their predetermined body styles, but they cover the basics. They also can build them fairly quickly and you can get your guitar in about 3 or 4 months depending on what you order..............


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

You can also check out warmoth.com, still not quite "inexpensive," but you do get a bit more custom options than with a carvin. The only downside is that you have to put it together yourself (IF that's a downside)


----------



## nickname009 (Feb 19, 2006)

I guess there really ain't any places?
I'd want a sort of custom shape and such, well more like, a modified Nuno...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"custom" and "affordable" dont really go in the same sentence 

just keep saving up, dont settle, and get that dream axe


----------



## Gbassman (Jan 3, 2007)

*Custom Made Guitar*

You could try 'Fury Guitars' in Saskatoon. Glenn Macdougall has stock models but he'll customize colours, pickup selections (single/double) etc. Fabulous Canadian made guitars.

Don


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gbassman said:


> You could try 'Fury Guitars' in Saskatoon. Glenn Macdougall has stock models but he'll customize colours, pickup selections (single/double) etc. Fabulous Canadian made guitars.
> 
> Don


custom usually means you can get every part of the guitar to your specs, mainly the body shape, woods used, neck shape, woods used, pickups, colour, etc.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i met this guy at the vintage guitar show this past weekend:

www.brianmonty.com

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

If you are looking for an inexpensive custom built guitar, I would recomend that you look for a builder who is fairly new and is still building as a hobby. Anyone that is more established will likely be busy so their time is more valuable.

One off guitars are more expensive than a production run, and putting together what one believes to be all of the best parts together does not always yield the desired result. For example putting a Floyd Rose on a Les Paul can be done but it doesn't mean that it will feel right.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i met this guy at the vintage guitar show this past weekend:
> 
> www.brianmonty.com
> 
> -dh



I played one his Flying V copies once and it was incredible. Certainly wasn't a "budget" instrument though


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I know a guy that will build custom made for less than $2K U.S. out of PA.

Bolt on with hand carved bodies and necks. Your choice of hardware.

If you start to get fancy the price can rise.

I've seen his stuff it looks really nice.


2 grand is cheap for custom.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Seppo is great to deal with at www.frankinsteinguitarworks.com located in Woodstock, Ontario.


----------



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

Budda said:


> "custom" and "affordable" dont really go in the same sentence
> 
> just keep saving up, dont settle, and get that dream axe



Bingo!!

Also, check out www.carvin.com....they make some great guitars, though I know they aren't Canadian, they are affordable and renowned for bullet prrof construction.

Lovem
Curtis


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i met this guy at the vintage guitar show this past weekend:
> 
> www.brianmonty.com
> 
> -dh


Whoa... those Rockmasters look sweet...


----------



## DaleH (Feb 4, 2006)

Not sure what you consider affordable. Basone Guitars are custom guitars made in Van. B.C.
http://www.basoneguitars.com/


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I played one his Flying V copies once and it was incredible. Certainly wasn't a "budget" instrument though


...jim kruger (toronto) might be the guy to talk to, then.

i don't have any info on him, but i've played his teles, and they are superb.

-dh


----------

